
John Carmack's Deep Thoughts: Ideas, Work, and Emotion - KentBeck
https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/john-carmacks-deep-thoughts-ideas-work-and-emotion/1051813558184841
======
olq
Is there a video of the lecture somewhere? I love his endless and flawless
ramblings about bleeding edge tech!

------
cableshaft
Any chance there's a non-facebook link to this?

~~~
pmarin
You don't need an account.

